# Eurofighter Typhoon at RIAT04



## Royzee617 (May 23, 2005)

Bang up to date almost with one of the first public appearances pf the stunning Eurofighter Typhoon at the RIAT.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2005)

Did he say it was to be in service for fifty years?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

I want - no, NEED to go to the RIAT.


----------



## trackend (May 24, 2005)

Its like all weapons the proof of the pudding is in the eating until they see combat nobody can be sure just how effective they are the Harrier was always thought to be a good aircraft but it was only in the Falklands that it proved its real worth So I shall hold judgment on how good they are and I hope they never have to prove it.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 24, 2005)

I have not been to the RIAT for some time. Years ago we went when they had the SR71 fly in. What a sight! Saw it at Mildenhall too. Happy daze long gone. Would like to see the Typhoon too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

Id love to see the Typhoon. Makes my friend at school need the lavatory when he sees pictures of it


----------

